# Lehrer in MoP



## Baltharas-Malygos (28. September 2012)

hi, 

ich bin seit gestern auf der suche nach dem Leder Lehrer in MoP doch leider konnte ich bis jetzt noch nichts finden ausser halt die grünen rezepte in SW...
kann mir wer weiter helfen?

danke und mfg


----------



## Ronin1978 (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Lederlehrer steht im Tal der ewigen Blüten in der großen Stadt. hat aber nur das PvP-Zeug. Die epischen Rezepte gibts erst wenn man Ruf bei Goldener Lotus gefarmt hat. Der Rüstmeister steht dann links von der Stadt vor dem großen Palast auf der künstlichen Insel im See.


----------

